# Walkerville Sat 3 Feb am



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Will be happy with emulating a small portion of Stalker's success from the previous week. Haven't worked out the details yet just know that a small swell and light wind predicted should ensure good conditions. If any interest we will coordinate on a launch location. Intend upon a 6am launch and fish till lateish morning.


----------

